# The Hollies sports club - Ipswich. August 2008



## LiamCH (Oct 13, 2008)

While cycling in Ipswich I came across this abandoned sports club. Chavs have completely destroyed the place, but it still distracted me for an hour or so. It consists of the main centre, the changing rooms in a seperate prefab, a rifle range and a portakabin that has been burnt down. I think it closed in 2001, as the last calender was from that year.

A kindly chav has blessed the site with his amusing name.







A photograph of the main building.






A boiler of some sort? I have never seen anything like this before - could anyone tell me what it is?






The main hall.






The reception.






A wasp nest - thankfully empty.






The bar room.






One of the sqaush courts.






Now this is just stupid. Is there anyone really dense enough to believe it could still contain money?






The Groundsman's room in the changing hut.






I have no idea how this happened.






The remains of the portakabin.






Just left here to take the piss.


----------



## Random (Oct 14, 2008)

Thats pretty cool. I particularly like the main hall picture. The place has been well and truly scoused hasn't it?


----------



## RedDave (Oct 21, 2008)

Some information on this: it was the premises of the Ipswich Area Civil Service Sport and Social Association (IACSSSA), and used by Post Office, and later BT, employees. It had squash courts, a badminton court, a bar, a table tennis/pool room, a full-size snooker table and room, a committee room, a sports field with cricket and football pitches and a rifle range. (Thanks to former members for this information.)


----------

